# EA acquires Star Wars game License



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

EA has announced a deal with Disney to publish future Star Wars games. As announced today, the two companies have established "a new multi-year exclusive licensing agreement to develop and publish globally new games based on Star Wars characters and storylines."

According to the announcement, EA "will develop and publish new Star Wars titles for a core gaming audience, spanning all interactive platforms and the most popular game genres, while Disney will retain certain rights to develop new titles within the mobile, social, tablet and online game categories."



Discuss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

the world is ending...


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2013)

God damn it. 
"(...) publish (...)" - whatever. 
"(...) develop (...)" - FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

//HbS


----------



## vanhellsing (May 6, 2013)

well fuck this shit ......


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

I wonder which EA game studio will get Star Wars 1313?

If EA even wants to save that game 

It better not be Danger close


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Disney keeping the important things I see.

Dem lucrative facebook game rights.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Disney keeping the important things I see.
> 
> Dem lucrative* facebook game rights.*



Facebook games are all the rage 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

The only reason I'm even a little bit happy is because maybe EA will shell out the money to get Battlefront 3 finished. 

But I severely doubt it.


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2013)

I know I should be feeling angry and disappointed by the fact that EA is preparing to shove a nitroglycerin-filled dildo up the arse of yet another franchise I hold dear, but the rapid decline of SW games over the years has already left me utterly jaded.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

More info:
According to EA Labels president Frank Gibeau, three studios are already working on Star Wars games: Battlefield developer DICE, Dead Space developer Visceral and Mass Effect developer BioWare.

“Every developer dreams of creating games for the Star Wars universe,” Gibeau said. “Three of our top studios will fulfill that dream, crafting epic adventures for Star Wars fans. DICE and Visceral will produce new games, joining the BioWare team which continues to develop for the Star Wars franchise. The new experiences we create may borrow from films, but the games will be entirely original with all new stories and gameplay.”

“This agreement demonstrates our commitment to creating quality game experiences that drive the popularity of the Star Wars franchise for years to come,” added Disney co-president John Pleasants. “Collaborating with one of the world’s premier game developers will allow us to bring an amazing portfolio of new Star Wars titles to our fans around the world.”

Specific financial terms of the agreement have not been disclosed.


----------



## Corruption (May 6, 2013)

I'm all for more Star Wars games, but exclusive deals suck.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Dice better be working of Battlefront 3 

Maybe Visceral got 1313.


----------



## Corruption (May 6, 2013)

Battlefield: Star Wars.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Corruption said:


> Battlefield: Star Wars.



Would be better than Star Wars Kinect


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

This is horrible news for WiiU owners tho.... I feel bad for them [ I am one of them] oh well..


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2013)

A possible silver lining would be a retcon of TOR.

And as long as I'm at it, I want Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Oh Wii U and EA, what a weird realsionship they have


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

it is a great deal from EA part tho.. but microtransaction, Online pass and it is EA..meh horrible deal for me lol


----------



## steveht93 (May 6, 2013)

And Nothing of value was lost


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

SW first owned by Disney and now EA owns the License for video games ... 

Feel bad for the franchise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

HOW.. DID.. THIS.. HAPPEN???


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> HOW.. DID.. THIS.. HAPPEN???



Evil Disney called Evil EA... they hit it off and the deal is done...


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Battlefront 3 made by EA

50% of game giving.

rest of the game DLC


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

So Disney closed down a legitimately decent in house developer in LucasArts, just to outsource the game licensing to what amounts to near shovelware.

Well, shit, Disney never was too good at this whole "respecting the customers" thing.


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> HOW.. DID.. THIS.. HAPPEN???



A check with a lot of zeroes


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

And I bet Battlefront 3 won't even have cheat codes like Battlefront 2 did.

Fucking bastards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Evil Disney called Evil EA... they hit it off and the deal is done...



If there was any justice in the world, EA should be near-bankruptcy right now.. instead they get SW.. queue in the gamer ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) buying their shit without second thought.. 

also, inb4 SW FPS with year long subscriptions, online DRM, and micro transactions for guns.. 


FUCK THIS, FUCK IT ALL..

I am not even a SW fan


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

$50 Season Pass 
Online DRM  For the next Force Unleashed game

Jedi Outcast will suddenly have DLC.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

So the company that sponsored and funded TORtanic is getting a second crack at ruining the Star Wars video game franchise? Tremendously brilliant, Disney.


----------



## Xiammes (May 6, 2013)

Starwars: Battlefield 3

Now strictly first person and only clone troopers, the class base system has been scraped, always online, and bundled with day 1 on disc Wake Island DLC.


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2013)

There goes any hope i had for 1313 and bf3


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> legitimately decent in house developer in LucasArts


Not really. When was the last time LucasArts made a good game? The Force Unleashed? Yeah. That's 2008.

//HbS


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

1313 was cancelled; Battlefront 3 will never be made. So likely goes the hopes for Tie-Fighter 2 and Republic Commandos 2. More garbage like The Force Unleashed series and generic FPS's is what EA will brand.

And I can see it now: "Disney Star Wars FORCE FOOTBALL 2015".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not really. When was the last time LucasArts made a good game? The Force Unleashed? Yeah. That's 2008.
> 
> //HbS



Difference being while quality varied with LA, they will not screw you over to extremes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

Luke I am your DLC....... lol too good


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

The Force Unleashed was okay, but at least objectively it was a seller. Last really good game Lucas Arts game that was in-house developed was probably Jedi Outcast/Jedi Academy.


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Not really. When was the last time LucasArts made a good game? The Force Unleashed? Yeah. That's 2008.
> 
> //HbS



 

Short term memories some people have got


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

> soon to be Star Wars The Sims
> day 1 server crash

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWcHMHz3NoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

The EA Archivist says that if it does not have DLC, then it does not exist.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 6, 2013)

Does this mean 1313 may still happen then?


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Does this mean 1313 may still happen then?



1313 was cancelled. LucasArts is dead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Does this mean 1313 may still happen then?



superannuation
‏@supererogatory
*Wouldn't be surprised if EA didn't do anything with 1313, given that the game was apparently two years away from completion.*


----------



## rac585 (May 6, 2013)

i have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2013)

Incoming Star Wars DLC for games like Battlefield 4. Look like a Clone Trooper for $10.


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> 1313 was cancelled; Battlefront 3 will never be made. So likely goes the hopes for Tie-Fighter 2 and Republic Commandos 2. More garbage like The Force Unleashed series and generic FPS's is what EA will brand.
> 
> And I can see it now: "Disney Star Wars FORCE FOOTBALL 2015".



pft, don't stop there...

fight night: the force and your jaw


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Difference being while quality varied with LA, they will not screw you over to extremes.


True, but their game will simply be bad... not sure if I want a decent product with predatory business practices I'll buy when it's at half-or-less of it's original price, or a game so bad I won't touch it.


Fang said:


> The Force Unleashed was okay, but at least objectively it was a seller. Last really good game Lucas Arts game that was in-house developed was probably Jedi Outcast/Jedi Academy.


That was developed by Raven Software, not LucasArts


TehChron said:


> Short term memories some people have got


What do you mean by that?

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

"EA, It's in the game!"

Get the fuck out of my game, EA!


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> True, but their game will simply be bad... not sure if I want a decent product with predatory business practices I'll buy when it's at half-or-less of it's original price, or a game so bad I won't touch it.
> 
> That was developed by Raven Software, not LucasArts
> 
> ...



TFU was a game that couldn't decide if it wanted to be God of War or inFamous and was inferior to both. 

The last good game made by Lucas Arts was Republic Commando, a game that actually tried to immerse you into an actual war rather than force you to play as an angsty cunt that destroyed entire armies by sneezing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

DICE apparently making multiple Star Wars games:


----------



## DedValve (May 6, 2013)

God is dead.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2013)

Can't wait to see how EA will milk this franchise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Can't wait to see how EA will milk this franchise.



annual FPS game


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> That was developed by Raven Software, not LucasArts



Not quite: Raven Software gets the credit, Lucas Arts still was involved in the actual games development, with both Outcast and Academy. It's like saying Factor Five is entirely responsible for Rouge Squadron and Lucas Arts was just the publisher, which would also be untrue.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2013)

Really? This is the first time I heard LucasArts was more involved in development more than just consulting universe-wise and tiny stuff.

//HbS


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 6, 2013)

This is terrible. Battlefront 3 will have 18 metric tons of DRM and pointless DLC, shitty servers and anti-consumer bullshit on it. Possibly great game ruined.


----------



## shade0180 (May 6, 2013)

Oh well star wars will remain a memory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Goova said:


> This is terrible. Battlefront 3 will have 18 metric tons of DRM and pointless DLC, shitty servers *and anti-consumer bullshit on it. *Possibly great game ruined.



THIS.. yet people still buy their shit.. it's like paying for Bleach manga.


EDIT: wow, people already eating it up


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2013)

No dedicated servers!  Play in Firefox or Chrome! Buy maps, game modes, classes and weapons! The ability to use vehicles, too! 

//HbS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

Battlefield 3 will have Killstreaks and no scoping.


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2013)

People tend to forget how powerful EA is.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 6, 2013)

I only give a darn about this if they make Star Wars Battlefront 3.


----------



## Skywalker (May 6, 2013)

Well, we still have our memories.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 6, 2013)

In DICE you should motherfucking TRUST.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> People tend to forget how powerful EA is.



how can they not be.. I swear gamers have no dignity whatsoever 

compared to movies and music, we're the worst fandom out there


----------



## The World (May 6, 2013)

Expect all SW games to have twenty dollar DLC split up into 4 parts

6 sequels and multiplayer thrown in too, cause why not


----------



## DedValve (May 6, 2013)

Star Wars: Seasons, Star Wars: Pets, Star Wars: Nightlife, Star Wars: University here we come!

That reminds me, someone who isn't a lazy friend should make a Sims 4 thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2013)

that last tweet. lol


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 6, 2013)

DISNEY WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2013)

Welp. R.I.P. Star Wars......

Under the massive grave of halved DLC content. 

@Malv:

 Getting the bitch called out for his BS right there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> that last tweet. lol



Ouch.. got him there..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

No more star wars kinect games for wii U


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

We're gonna have Sith Lords as unlockables in the next Madden game.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

You will never save Sev 
*Spoiler*: __ 



from EA


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

Well expect Star war games at E3.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 6, 2013)

>EA

I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

The hilarious overreactions in this thread made my day.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Plat please


----------



## Reyes (May 6, 2013)

The hate will keep rising


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The EA Archivist says that if it does not have DLC, then it does not exist.



lawl  :amazed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2013)

That honestly begs the question of what EA game _hasn't_ been wrought with DLC, Microtransactions, online passes, season passes, and DRM? This gen?


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2013)

I am prepared for Need for Lightspeed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

EA it's in the game BOI!


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Disney also apparently cleared out Lucas Art's entire game development studio, which is not a good sign.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> Plat please



What?

EA is going to have quality studios working on Star Wars games, I fail to see how this is a bad thing.

Complaining about DLC and Online Passes is pointless, it's the nature of the beast in today's games industry where production costs are rising exponentially. 

And really, adjusted for inflation games are cheaper now than they were in the past.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Well at least now we can definitively expect their games to be shit.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> What?
> 
> EA is going to have quality studios working on Star Wars games, I fail to see how this is a bad thing.
> 
> ...



>quality studios

They run them into the ground, bro. Remember Westwood Studios? The creators of Command & Conqueror? Ruined. EA is only concerned with the casual gamer demographic and wants bloom'n'boom generic shooters.

There is a reason why they are universally hated.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> >quality studios
> 
> They run them into the ground, bro. Remember Westwood Studios? The creators of Command & Conqueror? Ruined. EA is only concerned with the casual gamer demographic and wants bloom'n'boom generic shooters.
> 
> There is a reason why they are universally hated.



EA is concerned with making money. They will try with Star Wars.

I am really supposed to be upset at the prospect of Dice making Battlefront 3? 

What other company do you want to give the license to? Activision? 

It was one or the other and i'll take EA any day.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> EA is concerned with making money.


And this is why the games will be shit. They're only concerned about making money. If that means cutting corners or putting in bullshit they think will make the games more accessible then it's "so be it" to them. Look what they did to Bioware. Sucked the soul right out of them. And that's just one example. EA is basically the AT&T of gaming conglamorates. They fucking suck. I would have much preferred Activision to EA.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> And this is why the games will be shit. They're only concerned about making money. If that means cutting corners or putting in bullshit they think will make the games more accessible then it's "so be it" to them. Looks what they did to Bioware. Sucked the soul right out of them. And that's just one example. EA is basically the AT&T of gaming conglamorates. They fucking suck. I would have much preferred Activision to EA.



Uh guess what Suzuku? Game companies don't make games out of the kindness of their hearts. They make them to make money.

Activision is far worse than EA and you are clueless if you believe otherwise.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Activision wasn't the one that spent 100 million on voice actors just to have a complete flop like EA did with TOR, which Kotick even called out but EA and Bioware still followed up with.

EA is awful, and this is some Cubey level logic your trying to use, Plat.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> Activision wasn't the one that spent 100 million on voice actors just to have a complete flop like EA did with TOR, which Kotick even called out but EA and Bioware still followed up with.
> 
> EA is awful, and this is some Cubey level logic your trying to use, Plat.



You are complaining that EA spent too much money on an aspect of a game? That's a new one.

So one person is arguing at me that EA is going to cut corners, and the other is pointing out how they lavishly overspent on the old republic.

That's funny.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2013)

EA will drink your milkshake and run you right into the ground with a bowling pin

Daniel Plainview is the personification of EA


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Yeah we all know Activision cherishes their franchises and nurtures them lovingly.

Just look at Guitar Hero, Tony Hawk Pro Skater and.... oh.

A proud history of keeping their IP's lively and thriving.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Uh guess what Suzuku? Game companies don't make games out of the kindness of their hearts. They make them to make money.
> 
> Activision is far worse than EA and you are clueless if you believe otherwise.


Well duh, all companies are out to make money. That does not excuse EA for being a horrible company that literally sucks the souls out of the studios they run. Activision generally lets companies do their thing (that little scuffle with IW over salaries not withstanding) while EA does everything in their power to control the creative process and ensure the games that they are publishing comes out the way they think will make them the most money, actual integrity be damned.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You are complaining that EA spent too much money on an aspect of a game? That's a new one.
> 
> So one person is arguing at me that EA is going to cut corners, and the other is pointing out how they lavishly overspent on the old republic.
> 
> That's funny.



I have no idea how you think blowing your budget on advertisements and non-essential gameplay elements is good but TOR was a colossal failure. Which is why less than a year after its release its F2P but also P2W as well. That's pretty fucking awful for a MMORPG backed by Lucas Arts, Bioware, and EA as its financial foundations and not even lasting a full year against crap like LoL, DOTA, or WoW. Either way, that's a stupid way to look at things, friend. TOR was incomplete even when it launched, and I played the first four months of it from Jan 2012 to May 2012, and it only got worse.

Where ever that budget went, it wasn't into making a good game. And it's pretty telling of how EA manages its games.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Forget arguing on the merits of Activision and EA. The point is, Disney could have gone any number of routes besides either of them and they decided to simply go with the company that would pump out the games the way they wanted them to be (bullshit mobile, possibly family games etc) and provide the biggest pipeline to getting them out instead of going with one that would actually put out games with quality experiences. Either way, I'm not liking the way Disney is handling the Star Wars franchise and Lucas licenses so far, and this just cements that even more.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> I have no idea how you think blowing your budget on advertisements and non-essential gameplay elements is good but TOR was a colossal failure. Which is why less than a year after its release its F2P but P2W. That's pretty fucking awful for a MMORPG backed by Lucas Arts, Bioware, and EA as its financial foundations and not even lasting a full year against crap like LoL, DOTA, or WoW. Either way, that's a stupid way to look at things, friend. TOR was incomplete even when it launched, and I played the first four months of it from Jan 2012 to May 2012, and it only got worse.
> 
> Where ever that budget went, it wasn't into making a good game. And it's pretty telling of how EA manages its games.



The consumer has no reason to care about any of that except whether the game is good. All you are demonstrating is that EA has no problem throwing money at a project, which is a good thing. Just because Bioware shat the bed doesn't mean Dice or Visceral will.




Suzuku said:


> Well duh, all companies are out to make money. That does not excuse EA for being a horrible company that literally sucks the souls out of the studios they run. Activision generally lets companies do their thing (that little scuffle with IW over salaries not withstanding) while EA does everything in their power to control the creative process and ensure the games that they are publishing comes out the way they think will make them the most money, actual integrity be damned.





			
				Bobby Kotick said:
			
		

> "The goal that I had in bringing a lot of the packaged goods folks into Activision about 10 years ago was to take all the fun out of making video games."



You can insert your foot into your mouth now.

Activision lets companies do their thing ? You really are clueless. Activision is the company that buys a studio, forces them to make a james bond game or a racing game, and then closes them when the sales are shit.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The consumer has no reason to care about any of that except whether the game is good.



Except they kind of have to, especially when it comes to a MMORPG.



> All you are demonstrating is that EA has no problem throwing money at a project, which is a good thing. Just because Bioware shat the bed doesn't mean Dice or Visceral will.



And except for the fact that TOR was a complete financial disaster that EA was just as responsible for, it nearly ruined them. You are failing to see the larger picture or grasp at what I'm saying while trying to move the goal posts around from the subject at hand; which is EA mismanages its studios, developers, and products which is not something the consumer neither needs or wants. 

You can keep sticking your hands over your face and fingers in your ears but the truth won't change.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 6, 2013)

OK EA now lets make KOTOR 3 and disregard all the garbage from SWTOR


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Star Wars canon doesn't work that way.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> Except they kind of have to, especially when it comes to a MMORPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not arguing that TOR was any good. EA was trying to make a subscription MMO when they are not viable anymore. They missed the boat on that no doubt.

I am still failing to see how a failed MMO means that Visceral and Dice are going to deliver turds as well.

I am also failing to see how Activision could have been a better suiter.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Activision lets companies do their thing ? You really are clueless. Activision is the company that buys a studio, forces them to make a james bond game or a racing game, and then closes them when the sales are shit.


I'm really not trying to defend Activision, but considering I like the games i get from them a whole lot more than EA, obviously I'd want them over fucking EA. 

Either way, like I said, this isn't about EA vs Activision, it's about Disney not giving a shit about actual, quality games and just wanting to make money off of quick mixed merchandising. I'll be happy to be proven wrong, but given their past statements and now this choice of EA, it's clear all they want is to release mobile or family friendly games, and release them through the biggest pipeline they can. 

Like I said, Disney continues to disappoint with what they're doing with the Star Wars franchise.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I'm not arguing that TOR was any good. The main problem was EA trying to make a subscription MMO when they are not viable anymore.
> 
> I am still failing to see how a failed MMO means that Visceral and Dice are going to deliver turds as well.



You are failing to see a lot of things at the moment, so go back and re-read my posts or there's no further point of us having this discussion.



> I am also failing to see how Activision could have been a better suiter.



I never said anything about Activision other then they are less incompetent then EA. Even with Raivoli kun gone from EA after turning the last year for EA into a complete disaster.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> Star Wars canon doesn't work that way.



Do we know how it works now?

I ask this genuinely since you are the Star Wars guy, didn't Disney basically say fuck the EU?


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

No, just new movies would be separate, have a feeling they'll be AUs.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Either way, like I said, this isn't about EA vs Activision, it's about Disney not giving a shit about actual, quality games and just wanting to make money off of quick mixed merchandising. I'll be happy to be proven wrong, but given their past statements and now this choice of EA, it's clear all they want is to release mobile or family friendly games, and release them through the biggest pipeline they can.
> 
> Like I said, Disney continues to disappoint with what they're doing with the Star Wars franchise.



You really have no idea how Disney operates do you? They are a company that excels at cultivating brands, that's how they thrive and stay in business. They do not fuck around with their IPs. If you seriously think they bought Star Wars just to shit out a bunch of shitty merchandise and games you are going to be proven wrong rather shortly.



			
				Fang said:
			
		

> You are failing to see a lot of things at the moment, so go back and re-read my posts or there's no further point of us having this discussion.



You don't like how EA operates I know. I personally don't care about any of that DLC or Online Pass crap.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> No, just new movies would be separate, have a feeling they'll be AUs.



Wouldn't the opposite apply?

I'm pretty sure Disney's canon is going to override 30 year old books and comics.


----------



## Fang (May 6, 2013)

They aren't changing the canon, they are making their own one. Like the Star Trek JJ Abrams movie which is completely AU to the franchise. There are too many novels, comics, and of the TV shows which tie directly into the OT and PT movies to dismiss them with their new movies.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> You really have no idea how Disney operates do you? They are a company that excels at cultivating brands, that's how they thrive and stay in business. They do not fuck around with their IPs. If you seriously think they bought Star Wars just to shit out a bunch of shitty merchandise and games you are going to be proven wrong rather shortly.


First of all, you're completely misunderstanding what I'm saying.

I'm a hardcore Marvel fan, I know how Disney works better than most people. And that's why I know they don't give a shit about this portion of the IP. They don't care about putting out AAA games or just quality games in general, all they care about is having the mixed media out there. Look at what they do with Marvel games: pretty much nothing of real note so far. Only that bullshit lite-online game. The most impressive thing they have coming is the Lego game. Even that MMO looks like a piece of shit just meant to be out there. You're foolhardy if you think we're going to get anything better than a family friendly, low-cost game out of them. Like I said, I would love to be wrong.

And obviously they didn't buy Lucasfilm just to make games, I have no idea how you took what I said that way. If anything I'm saying the opposite: They don't give a shit about games. However, they DO mostly care about merchandising because that's how they make most of their money from these IPs. That's not to say they're going to compromise the quality of their movies and such, but they aren't going to go out of their way to make something we (or maybe just me) would consider a good game.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> They aren't changing the canon, they are making their own one. Like the Star Trek JJ Abrams movie which is completely AU to the franchise. There are too many novels, comics, and of the TV shows which tie directly into the movies to dismiss them with their new movies.



I could see that.

Though I was thinking it might just be a New 52 style canon aka 'these things may be canon but we aren't going to acknowledge them and anything contradicted is non canon' approach.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> No, just new movies would be separate, have a feeling they'll be AUs.


I doubt they're going to be AU. Either way these side films sound almost dumb so far. Only thing interesting i've heard thrown out is Zach Snyder's Seven Samurai take on it.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> First of all, you're completely misunderstanding what I'm saying.
> 
> I'm a hardcore Marvel fan, I know how Disney works better than most people. And that's why I know they don't give a shit about this portion of the IP. They don't care about putting out AAA games or just quality games in general, all they care about is having the mixed media out there. Look at what they do with Marvel games: pretty much nothing of real note so far. Only that bullshit lite-online game. The most impressive thing they have coming is the Lego game. Even that MMO looks like a piece of shit just meant to be out there. You're foolhardy if you think we're going to get anything better than a family friendly, low-cost game out of them. Like I said, I would love to be wrong.
> 
> And obviously they didn't buy Lucasfilm just to make games, I have no idea how you took what I said that way.



Now see that's actually a decent point. But again, Disney might not care about Triple A games, they obviously don't as they don't want to make them, but EA does. And despite what everyone thinks, EA doesn't want to serve up a piece of shit on a platter. 

I see no reason to be so knee-jerkingly negative. EA has some good studios, and some of those studios are making Star Wars now. If they produce pieces of shit? Oh well. What were we getting from Lucasarts before now? 1313 which wasn't anything more than a sizzle reel and a promise of 2 years down the road.

The picture of star wars games can only go up from it's current situation. Even if some suck, some will be good. Just like all things.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Fang said:


> They aren't changing the canon, they are making their own one. Like the Star Trek JJ Abrams movie which is completely AU to the franchise. There are too many novels, comics, and of the TV shows which tie directly into the OT and PT movies to dismiss them with their new movies.


Why would they even give a shit about the EU? They don't have to be canon to their movieverse and it definitely doesn't make sense for them to handicap themselves and their filmmakers just to adhere to a bunch of fiction a couple thousand people kept up with.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Now see that's actually a decent point. But again, Disney might not care about Triple A games, they obviously don't as they don't want to make them, but EA does. And despite what everyone thinks, EA doesn't want to serve up a piece of shit on a platter.
> 
> I see no reason to be so knee-jerkingly negative. EA has some good studios, and some of those studios are making Star Wars now. If they produce pieces of shit? Oh well. What were we getting from Lucasarts before now? 1313 which wasn't anything more than a sizzle reel and a promise of 2 years down the road.
> 
> The picture of star wars games can only go up from it's current situation. Even if some suck, some will be good. Just like all things.


I'll be very surprised if we see a AAA game for SW come out of EA. Maybe if they were the one's financing it, I don't know how this agreement works exactly. But if Disney is the one who'd have to back it then it's definitely not happening. And if Disney isn't backing it, I see no reason why EA would make a AAA game off of something they don't own themselves and would have to heavily split procedes for anyway after spending tens of millions on production themselves.


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

Hopefully we can get better Star Wars games now. 

Since EA is all about the money they should release Battlefront III


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'll be very surprised if we see a AAA game for SW come out of EA. Maybe if they were the one's financing it, I don't know how this agreement works exactly. But if Disney is the one who'd have to back it then it's definitely not happening. And if Disney isn't backing it, I see no reason why EA would make a AAA game off of something they don't own themselves and would have to heavily split procedes for anyway after spending tens of millions on production themselves.



You are aware that EA has announced Star Wars games are being developed by BioWare, Visceral, and Dice right?

You are expecting Dice to make a facebook game?

If you are then that's dumb, Disney kept the rights to tablet and facebook games .


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

If Ea Victory handles the Command and Conquer game well I would like to see a new Empire at War thinking about it.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

Ah okay, see that's good to know. I'm still not expecting them to be good (or up to my standards anyway) after what I've gotten out of 2 of those 3 recently.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Ah okay, see that's good to know. I'm still not expecting them to be good (or up to my standards anyway) after what I've gotten out of 2 of those 3 recently.



I'm cautiously optimistic. 

A dead space style Star Wars game could be awesome, and it's not like EA will make them go for a mainstream appeal in a game that has mainstream appeal via the name on the box.


----------



## Suzuku (May 6, 2013)

I've seen crazier, stupider things done by companies in the effort to market products.

A Deep Space-style SW game does have potential...but if I wanted that I'd just play Deep Space. I hope they really try something different. It would be awesome if they put forth the effort to put out a game similar to what Bungie's Destiny is going to be, the Star Wars universe can support that and more. Unfortunately, I don't see that kind of effort being put forth.


----------



## MCTDread (May 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> If Ea Victory handles the Command and Conquer game well I would like to see a new Empire at War thinking about it.



 I would love that. Hopefully it's not as restricted as Empire At War was. 



Idk why in this day of FPS games we don't have a Star Wars FPS?... Or an HD Collection of some old Star Wars games? Rogue Squadron HD Collection please  or even Star Wara: Demolition


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> What?
> 
> EA is going to have quality studios working on Star Wars games, I fail to see how this is a bad thing.
> 
> ...



and this is why I said gamers are the worst fandom. We just take it laying on our backs, spreading our legs, and begging for it. 

DLC, Online DRM, and microtransactions are basically what's ruining gaming right now. all that plus EA's attitude towards the consumer with the whole Simcity fiasco. (among other stuff I am sure I missed)


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Why would they even give a shit about the EU? They don't have to be canon to their movieverse and it definitely doesn't make sense for them to handicap themselves and their filmmakers just to adhere to a bunch of fiction a couple thousand people kept up with.



Because its more then a few thousand people. You have literally no idea what your talking about at all here. Star Wars comics and novels make bank, more so then even their video games do.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Uh, yes it is a few thousand. Do you know anything about comic book sales?


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> and this is why I said gamers are the worst fandom. We just take it laying on our backs, spreading our legs, and begging for it.
> 
> DLC, Online DRM, and microtransactions are basically what's ruining gaming right now. all that plus EA's attitude towards the consumer with the whole Simcity fiasco. (among other stuff I am sure I missed)



Companies can either raise the price of their games on everyone, or release optional content that you don't have to pay for, but others will.

Gaming fans are bad because of their hilarious sense of entitlement. 

Pirating DRM games doesn't do anything except make the company want to try some other way to implement DRM. You deserve nothing from the company unless you are a paying customer. Shitty DRMs aren't the answer, but neither is pirating everything. I'm not defending EA on Sim City btw, that was a massive bedshitting.

Being a gamer is cheaper now than it has ever been. Most people weren't around to shell out the ridiculous prices of early Nintendo and Sega games, hell I barely was.

We are quite frankly fortunate to pay what we pay in this era of rising production costs. 

*Note I don't buy most DLC or micro transactions, but I don't have to. The worst it does to me is invalidate my 1000/1000's in gamerscore.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Uh, yes it is a few thousand. Do you know anything about comic book sales?



Do you know anything about novel sales? Do you not even realize that Star Wars novels, books, other literature related media are not connected with the sales numbers from comics or graphic novels?

Yeah, nice way of responding to my question with another one.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Fang said:


> Do you know anything about novel sales? Do you not even realize that Star Wars novels, books, other literature related media are not connected with the sales numbers from comics or graphic novels?
> 
> Yeah, nice way of responding to my question with another one.


Okay post some novel numbers for me.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

Nearly $2 billion just from EU novels being around since 1991.

A bit more then a "few thousand" when its 1/10th of Star Wars overall market value.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Are you serious bro?



> 358 Published Titles / 76 Different Authors	$1,820,000,000




And I don't know what I'm talking about. Like I said, a few thousand people.

Is that yearly revenue or lifetime btw?

EDIT: Clearly lifetime. Not sure what you're bragging about.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

It takes more then a few thousand people buying one copy of every book and novel release to make nearly $2 billion dollars in revenue since the EU franchise was established in 1991 with the release of Heir to the Empire.

How about you back up your claims of "only" a few thousand people buying the novels since the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2013)

About the only thing I care about this is a potential Battlefront III game or similar powered by Frostbite.

Otherwise, I'm meh. Would have preferred perhaps 2K or Bethesda to handle the publishing rights, but they don't have the same capital as EA unfortunately.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

I wasn't talking about the novels, I was talking about the comic sales which I'm pretty sure are included in those figures. And yes, I can provide definitive figures on that.

As for the novels, it's very possible for the total gross to hit $1.8b over the course of 22 years with only a few thousand people buying them. By a few thousand I don't mean 7 thousand people or shit like that, I mean 50-100k at best, maybe one or two novels sold 200-400k but I doubt it. 

Movies are meant to appeal and be viewed by several tens of millions of people. There's literally less than 1% of the population who reads the EU shit.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Well if you break it down; 1.82 billion divided by 358 is an average of 5.1 million dollars per book sold. If you assume an average price of 15 dollars per book sold you end up with 339,000 sales on average. If you assume a 20 dollar average, it's 255,000 per book.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I wasn't talking about the novels, I was talking about the comic sales which I'm pretty sure are included in those figures. And yes, I can provide definitive figures on that.



Funny how I was explicitly talking about books and it was clear from the get-go. Not my fault you seem to having read comprehension issues here to miss that.

Anyway  novel and comic sales are two completely different products, try again. Star Wars Legacy: War barely hit 18,000 sales in its first week, and those numbers are not in any way relevant to novel sales like LotF. 



> As for the novels, it's very possible for the total gross to hit $1.8b over the course of 22 years with only a few thousand people buying them. By a few thousand I don't mean 7 thousand people or shit like that, I mean 50-100k at best.



Except the average Star Wars novel like Invincible was hitting nearly 200k sales a month for a year. You really do have absolutely no idea of what the fuck you are talking about at this point.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Well if you break it down; 1.82 billion divided by 358 is an average of 5.1 million dollars per book sold. If you assume an average price of 15 dollars per book sold you end up with 339,000 sales on average. If you assume a 20 dollar average, it's 255,000 per book.


Ah okay, yeah I was too lazy to do the exact math. Still supports what I'm saying.



Fang said:


> Funny how I was explicitly talking about books and it was clear from the get-go. Not my fault you seem to having read comprehension issues here to miss that.
> 
> Anyway  novel and comic sales are two completely different products, try again. Star Wars Legacy: War barely hit 18,000 sales in its first week, and those numbers are not in any way relevant to novel sales like LotF.


When you were talking about EU stuff I immediately thought of the comics because that's what I usually associate with it. When you said novels my mind just went to graphic novels.



> Except the average Star Wars novel like Invincible was hitting nearly 200k sales a month for a year. You really do have absolutely no idea of what the fuck you are talking about at this point.


How is that disproving or all that different from what I said. 

I was off from my 50-100k number (you know, since you didn't post definitive sales) but it doesn't change my point at all. Only a couple thousand people read that shit. When the movies are meant for millions upon millions of people. Less than 1% of the population, and America for that matter, reads the EU stories. If you think that has any weight then you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about at this point.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

So in a nutshell: you have no proof still? Because a couple thousand apparently is closer to "nearly a quarter million people" per book. Pretty fucking far removed from "a few thousand".

Cool story dude.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Fang said:


> So in a nutshell: you have no proof still? Because a couple thousand apparently is closer to "nearly a quarter million people" per book.
> 
> Cool story dude.


What are you talking about dude you provided the proof for me. 

And I have reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku you are assuming that only 300,000 people buy everything. That's not true bro. People pick and choose the books they buy.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

I don't think I've seen density this high since I was last in the OBD.

Dude, what the fuck are you on about? You made a claim, you provided no evidence, did no homework, and provided no citation or proof for what your saying. On top of that, you changed your stance to "only a few thousand" to "its the same as quarter million per book" as being the exact same people without even explaining how you came to that conclusion when you proven wrong.

First you basically were arguing with me that the books barely mattered, then you changed it to some crap about it only being a few thousand, now your still backpedaling. 

Do you even understand how badly your flailing your arms trying not to simply concede on being wrong here? If EU wasn't profitable, especially the adult novels, it wouldn't be a staple of Star Wars and still be sitting around for 22+ years. Roughly 2 billion of Star Wars estimated $27-30 billion profit is from the novels alone.

Its a staggering number, for something that has no televised advertisements or promotions for any third-party magazine. The only single time any EU series from the book medium has had TV ads was a two week running promotion of the NJO books back in 1999 that Mark Hamill provided the narration as Luke Skywalker for.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

I shouldn't have to break this down again. Read the post. I use the term "only a few thousand" because in the big picture that's absolutely what it is, only a few thousand. Tens of millions of people are meant to see the movies and only a few thousand people read the EU stuff. Less than 1%. You can try and harp on the fact I used the term "a few thousand" (which I explicitly explained didn't mean a low number like 7k or something) but it doesn't change the fact that you thinking a couple thousand people, ie 400k people at best, would have any sway on Lucasfilm or Disney deciding to give a darn about the EU and make an AU to adhere to it is naive.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

>Still moving the goal posts after being wrong for the uptenth time

Concession accepted.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Suzuku you are assuming that only 300,000 people buy everything. That's not true bro. People pick and choose the books they buy.


That's not what I'm saying. The average sales, as the guys said himself, for the books is 300k. I'm not saying only 300 thousand people buy everything, obviously, I'm saying only a couple thousand buy those books. If the average sales are that low it's obvious there is a sub-1 million barrier for people reading the books. It's the same as comics. At most there are around 400-600k people reading comics at a time. Maybe a little more. Either way, it's not enough to effect how a movie studio goes about making its movie for the mass public.



Fang said:


> I don't think I've seen density this high since I was last in the OBD.
> 
> Dude, what the fuck are you on about? You made a claim, you provided no evidence, did no homework, and provided no citation or proof for what your saying. On top of that, you changed your stance to "only a few thousand" to "its the same as quarter million per book" as being the exact same people without even explaining how you came to that conclusion.
> 
> Do you even understand how badly your flailing your arms trying not to simply concede on being wrong here? If EU wasn't profitable, especially the adult novels, it wouldn't be a staple of Star Wars and still be sitting around for 22+ years.


How am I wrong? You're just stuck on the fact that I used a term that you don't agree with to refer to a group of thousands. In the larger scheme it's the same. Only 1% of the population reads what you're talking about, which is my entire point. That is not going to make Disney form its plans around it.

Also, cool it with the insults. I'm not  blasting you even though what you're saying is clearly nonsensical. It's like saying Marvel is going to make its movies completely complacent to the few thousand people (200-300k) who read their comics.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

You offer no rebuttal, readdress your comments and arguments after being wrong by unsubtly changing your stance retroactively, provide no evidence for your claims and argue semantics as if they mean anything.

You really are terrible at this.

EU puts out more than one book a year, try nearly a dozen. Magnify that by Best Seller status usually being determined by a weekly or monthly basis with Amazon, Barnes & Nobles, New York Times, etc...the books and comics combined put together nearly a 1/5th of the Star Wars franchise entire worth.

You are bad at this. And you have no clue what your talking about, just stop. The fact that you continue to address me with strawman arguments isn't helping you much either.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Fang said:


> >Still moving the goal posts after being wrong for the uptenth time
> 
> Concession accepted.


What the fuck are you talking about? You refuse to acknowledge the entire premise of what this conversation was a continue to harp on a term I used that does not matter in the context of this. Gee, I was off by 200k people, congratulations. That does not change the fact your claim that Disney is going to make an AU based off the fact people by the EU novels and whatnot is plain ridiculous and common sense. But if you don't want to acknowledge it and would rather continue acting like a conceited ass, fine.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2013)

What has this devolved into?


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Fang said:


> You offer no rebuttal, readdress your comments and arguments after being wrong by unsubtly changing your stance, provide no evidence for your claims and argue semantics as if they mean anything.
> 
> You really are terrible at this.


Why would I offer a rebuttal to shit that is completely irrelevant? You harking on the difference between 100k and 300k here is completely ridiculous. I said a few thousand, if you want to be butthurt over what that quantifies that's your problem, but that is completely besides the point of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

You really can't into reading comprehension can you? The topic was about the revenue and profit the books generate in the first place, not the number of readers, which you were completely wrong on both.

It's not my fault you can neither remember what the original topic of discussion was or your inability to actually stay on topic while constantly making up non sequiter argument to worm your way out of being proven wrong.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

The World said:


> What has this devolved into?


Fang being butthurt over the difference of 100k and 300k people in the context of the entire world.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

>butthurt

That's a funny thing to say.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Fang said:


> You really can't into reading comprehension can you? The topic was about the revenue and profit the books generate in the first place, not the number of readers, which you were completely wrong on both.
> 
> It's not my fault you can neither remember what the original topic of discussion was or your inability to actually stay on topic while constantly making up non sequiter argument to worm your way out of being proven wrong.






Fang said:


> They aren't changing the canon, they are making their own one. Like the Star Trek JJ Abrams movie which is completely AU to the franchise. There are too many novels, comics, and of the TV shows which tie directly into the OT and PT movies to dismiss them with their new movies.





Suzuku said:


> Why would they even give a shit about the EU? They don't have to be canon to their movieverse and it definitely doesn't make sense for them to handicap themselves and their filmmakers just to adhere to a bunch of fiction a couple thousand people kept up with.





Fang said:


> Because its more then a few thousand people. You have literally no idea what your talking about at all here. Star Wars comics and novels make bank, more so then even their video games do.



What the fuck are you talking about? As I said, the conversation was about Disney letting EU shit influence their movie. I have no idea where you got it being about revenue and profit, it was never about that. You went off with that on your own. My entire point was that the fanbase is not big enough to warrant Disney making major decisions on their movies to adhere to the EU.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

My favorite part was how you didn't even read the last post of mine you quoted there. Again, reading comprehension problems I'm guessing. So nope, but keep trying to strawman if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Those quotes speak for themselves. It's clear there was a breakdown in communication between us and we went off on different premises. I can see that and acknowledge it, your problem if you can't.

Either way, as I said, Disney/Lucasfilm is not going to base their movie plans around the EU just because a few thousand people read the shit. Marvel has a mixed media market that's just as big and profitable if not more so than Star Wars' EU and that does not influence the way they make their films one bit. They make major changes to their movies from the comics and do not work their way around them just because a few thousand people read them.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

And your still wrong. You can keep repeating yourself ad naseum for all I care, your backpedaling still which is cute but boring at this point. 

Bye bye.


----------



## Es (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Those quotes speak for themselves. It's clear there was a breakdown in communication between us and we went off on different premises. I can see that and acknowledge it, your problem if you can't.
> 
> Either way, as I said, Disney/Lucasfilm is not going to base their movie plans around the EU just because a few thousand people read the shit. Marvel has a mixed media market that's just as big and profitable if not more so than Star Wars' EU and that does not influence the way they make their films one bit. They make major changes to their movies from the comics and do not work their way around them just because a few thousand people read them.



Chee said they weren't getting rid of continuity.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

What's cute is how highly you think of yourself and yet you're clearly ignorant to how these movie studios work. Allow me to repeat myself again: Lucasfilm isn't making their movies tailored to fit with the EU for a couple thousand people.


----------



## Es (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> What's cute is how highly you think of yourself and yet you're clearly ignorant to how these movie studios work. Allow me to repeat myself again: Lucasfilm isn't making their movies tailored to fit with the EU for a couple thousand people.



The EU sells in close to millions. It's consistently bestselling so you are painfully incorrect


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Es said:


> Chee said they weren't getting rid of continuity.


I'm not saying that they'll get rid of continuity. I'm saying if there are certain changes that filmakers or the studio wants to make then they're not going to let the EU hinder them from making the changes. They're not going to make an AU like Fang was suggesting just to avoid conflicting with the EU.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

Es said:


> The EU sells in close to millions. It's consistently bestselling so you are painfully incorrect


You'd have to show me those sales figures. From what Fang provided the novels only sale in the 300-400k range at best. 

Either way, that's beside the point. That's not enough people to effect the film making. They're making the films for tens o millions of people and aren't going to shackle themselves just to please less than 1% of their viewership.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2013)

Are we still arguing over how popular the EU is?

Let me just summarize it: The Thrawn Trilogy. Everything else with but a few exceptions (Death Star, Rogue Squadron), is crap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Either way, *it's not enough to effect how a movie studio goes about making its movie for the mass public.*


​
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Companies can either raise the price of their games on everyone, or release optional content that you don't have to pay for, but others will.


I am not arguing what EA can or cannot do, as I said all of this is mainly the gamers fault. 



> Gaming fans are bad because of their hilarious sense of entitlement.


maybe this is true, but I never said EA owed their fans shit.. however if EA screwed their fans, than maybe those fans should at least speak with their wallets.. EA maybe evil, but their fans are worse cuz that eat up that kind of crap. 



> Pirating DRM games doesn't do anything except make the company want to try some other way to implement DRM. You deserve nothing from the company unless you are a paying customer. Shitty DRMs aren't the answer, but neither is pirating everything. I'm not defending EA on Sim City btw, that was a massive bedshitting.


you must be quoting me on that post from PvZ2 thread.. this has nothing to do with this convo though. I never said pirating was the answer, PvZ2 is just a game i want to play, that's all. 

however on the subject, DRM can make people pirate games though. I mean wasn't there a patch/crack to play Simcity offline? i mean before the official update from EA.


> Being a gamer is cheaper now than it has ever been. Most people weren't around to shell out the ridiculous prices of early Nintendo and Sega games, hell I barely was.
> 
> We are quite frankly fortunate to pay what we pay in this era of rising production costs.


lol this attitude is why gamers are shit-tier fans.. "just because I could have potentially paid more, I will settle for BS" 

microtransactions and season passes were never the norm, worst case we got special edition games with extra stuff for the same retail price(sometimes less).. 

but suddenly it's acceptable to shell out 50 dollars worth of extra stuff that you would have gotten via unlockables in past gens? 

I could go on and on.. but could you at least tell me how any of this is actually improving gaming? 



> *Note I don't buy most DLC or micro transactions, but I don't have to. The worst it does to me is invalidate my 1000/1000's in gamerscore.



big companies do it, you think smaller ones wont? next thing ya know we'll get episodic games that we have to pay for each episode.. oh wait..


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Companies can either raise the price of their games on everyone, or release optional content that you don't have to pay for, but others will.
> 
> Gaming fans are bad because of their hilarious sense of entitlement.


On launch, we pay for all the development that was going on before day 1. Very often a part of that content is sliced off and sold later as a DLC. Hell, some even have the arrogance to put that content on disc!

Publishers that do that want both their whole pie, and a pie for a dessert too. Pie is our money, btw. 

Imagine you buy a car, and then find out you have to pay an additional fee to unlock a built-in radio.


Khris said:


> however on the subject, DRM can make people pirate games though.


I had to pirate F.E.A.R., because DRM didn't let me run the original copy because I had DaemonTools installed on my PC.

//HbS


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> maybe this is true, but I never said EA owed their fans shit.. however if EA screwed their fans, than maybe those fans should at least speak with their wallets.. EA maybe evil, but their fans are worse cuz that eat up that kind of crap.



Or maybe the fans are satisfied for the most part and support their entertainment?



> however on the subject, DRM can make people pirate games though. I mean wasn't there a patch/crack to play Simcity offline? i mean before the official update from EA.



I am not advocating shit tier DRM. I'm just stating the simple fact taht DRM is implemented because publishers and developers see the astonishing piracy rates on pc games and feel they have to do _something_ to try and curb it. It's misguided sure, but that still does not mean it's right to pirate.



> lol this attitude is why gamers are shit-tier fans.. "just because I could have potentially paid more, I will settle for BS"



Gamers today get better experiences, longer experiences, and deeper experiences for less money than they paid in the past. So yeah i'm reasonably content for the most part.



> microtransactions and season passes were never the norm, worst case we got special edition games with extra stuff for the same retail price(sometimes less)..



Last time I checked that shit was optional, you don't have to pay for any of it unless you want to. And how are season passes a bad thing? They usually offer DLC some people are going to buy anyways at a discount, it saves the consumer money. It's all post-game production and I think we are getting some pretty awesome DLC of late personally. 



> but suddenly it's acceptable to shell out 50 dollars worth of extra stuff that you would have gotten via unlockables in past gens?



You mean skins and the like? Again no one is forcing you to buy any of that. It's a consequence of the high budget reality that developers face today. Sure it would be nice to get it for free, but it's totally inconsequential for the most part.



> I could go on and on.. but could you at least tell me how any of this is actually improving gaming?



Sure. More money means developers can continue to make games and keep their jobs. 




> big companies do it, you think smaller ones wont? next thing ya know we'll get episodic games that we have to pay for each episode.. oh wait..



What is wrong with episodic gaming? you are just being nitpicky at this point



Hunted by sister said:


> On launch, we pay for all the development that was going on before day 1. Very often a part of that content is sliced off and sold later as a DLC. Hell, some even have the arrogance to put that content on disc!
> 
> Publishers that do that want both their whole pie, and a pie for a dessert too. Pie is our money, btw.
> 
> Imagine you buy a car, and then find out you have to pay an additional fee to unlock a built-in radio.



Is on disc DLC still a thing? It seems to me that it has been cut back on except when Capcom comes it. Because the consumer spoke and companies answered .

Most DLC is not done when the game is in production. Often times you get DLC soon after launch because the developers have to work on something in between a game going gold and it being sold at stores. That thing is usually game related.

Some companies do DLC wrong (Hello Capcom) and some do it oh so right (Ubisoft)



> I had to pirate F.E.A.R., because DRM didn't let me run the original copy because I had DaemonTools installed on my PC.
> 
> //HbS



That's obviously a different set of circumstances. You bought the game, pirating is not as big of a deal in that regard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2013)

So Plat, you honestly admitted for settling for less at MAX price?


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

How is it settling for less?

I don't give a shit about skins or any of that. It's nothing that impacts the game in any meaningful way.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2013)

So would you want something like what Capcom did with SFxT did with the character roster regardless of your feelings on fighting games or Capcom in general be around in more games?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2013)

BTW



> Gamers today get better *experiences*, longer *experiences*, and deeper *experiences* for less money than they paid in the past. So yeah i'm reasonably content for the most part.



I tend to see this used way often when it comes to games as it supposedly an extreme plus. While immersion is a bonus, it shouldn't be THE thing.

Many games play like Hollywood action films. But the main problem being, when was the last time a game played like a game and actually want you to go back without relying on something like Trophies and Achievements? Like you ACTUALLY enjoyed the game on the game's merits and not on it's cinematic interactivity. Like Resident Evil 6 whether you like the game or were meh about it or despise it was an experience. Tomb Raider is an experience. But they're most case of experience over gameplay, since while they do play functionally well, there's nothing particular about the game that makes you wanna go and say "hey, I honestly like how the game plays and the kind of fights I get into, I want to get better at it and re-explore it. And hopefully do so on a higher mode." Like there's no particular investment on wanting to go back to it as a game even after everything's all said and done, and all the challenges and trophies are completed. The only time I've done that this gen was with Tales of Graces F and MGR: Revengeance because those games are so fucking addictive on their own that they warrant getting better at and invite higher difficulty gameplay which drastically changes the game even if everything's superficially the same. Any game before those were just one time deals and honestly whether those games were good or not, simply had no desire to go back.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So would you want something like what Capcom did with SFxT did with the character roster regardless of your feelings on fighting games or Capcom in general be around in more games?



Did I freaking say that?

I only buy DLC for games I like. If a game comes with a bunch of DLC done in a manner that is deceptive, I don't buy the game. It's a novel concept, and I can't speak for others but that's how I feel. There are plenty of games I don't get to already. In the end just don't buy those games and the company will react appropriately like Capcom seems to have in a small way.

The truth is, that with the next generation, budget costs are going to soar like an eagle and you will be seeing more things like this. With the small install base of an early console cycle, the publisher is going to have to recoup money somehow.

And just to make it clear I don't necessarily support everything game publishers do, I can just see why they think it's necessary.


----------



## DedValve (May 7, 2013)

Entitled must be a fun word if its being used so much everytime the topic of anti-consumerism pops up.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Is on disc DLC still a thing? It seems to me that it has been cut back on except when Capcom comes it. Because the consumer spoke and companies answered .


It's still a thing. 

And cheats. Most DLC are basicly cheats. Back in my day these were free, you'd just type in something like 
CODE 
nwcavertingoureyes
nwcshrubbery
nwcgeneraldirection

Now it's "Pay 10$ so your drone collects twice as much resources twice as fast!"...


Platinum said:


> Most DLC is not done when the game is in production. Often times you get DLC soon after launch because the developers have to work on something in between a game going gold and it being sold at stores. That thing is usually game related.


Graphics and sound departments need to kill time, as well as map designers. Everything else, that requires other assets and coding, that comes out within a month or so is content sliced off the main game, something you already paid for once the moment you dished out 60$.

Coders, testers and programmers are all busy with bugfixing etc. Almost every game today gets a day 1 patch.

Basicly, coming back to my car and radio analogy - most early DLCs are not the content, they are unlocks. Imagine you had a metal plate attached to your panel in place where radio should be. You buy a radio, and all they do is unscrew that plate to reveal the radio already inside.


Platinum said:


> Some companies do DLC wrong (Hello Capcom) and some do it oh so right (Ubisoft)


EA is the former category. Just look at Dead Space 3, SimCity 2013, and other recent titles. Right now EA is leading in predatory business practices in the gaming industry.

Anyway, long story short. DLC are not evil, EA is evil. We'll get shit like Star Wars Kinect and yet more retarded Modern Military Shooters, but with blasters.


DedValve said:


> Entitled must be a fun word if its being used so much everytime the topic of anti-consumerism pops up.


It's a lazy excuse for "I'm fine with things I paid for not being given to me". And it's wrong! Not liking to be fucked in your arsehole with a rusty pole is not being entitled. They sell a product at a full price? We want a full product then. It's consumer responsibility.

Grow the fuck up, people. In any other industry there would be an outrage, but in gaming it's fine. Why is that?

//HbS


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2013)

Pay $10 to unlock lightsabers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> What?
> 
> EA is going to have quality studios working on Star Wars games, I fail to see how this is a bad thing.
> 
> ...



it is never pointless.. just do not buy those games with those criteria.. do no support them. Make a stand.. it is not their way, it is our way [the gamers] remember that.. if you want all of that, go head and enjoy it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2013)

OH BOY. DISNEY MILKING STAR WARS TO DEATH AND NOW THEY GAVE IT TO FUCKING EA.

SHIT TIMES A'COMING.

PRE-ORDER NOW TO GET YOUR DARTH MICKEY MOUSE ™ ALTERNATE COSTUME.


----------



## Narutossss (May 7, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but I don't play games for lol tropghies, achievements, K/D Epenis etc and I tend to stay away from dlc or tend to just find away around not paying for them if possible, if I can't I still won't buy 'em. Not that my opinion matters seeing as I'm a filthy casual.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2013)

We can forget Mirror's Edge sequels while we're at it.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 7, 2013)

this thread had annihilated my sides... I just can't. all the EA jokes XD


----------



## Es (May 7, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> Are we still arguing over how popular the EU is?
> 
> Let me just summarize it: The Thrawn Trilogy. Everything else with but a few exceptions (Death Star, Rogue Squadron), is crap.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Or maybe the fans are satisfied for the most part and support their entertainment?


this is why i told, gamers are to blame.. gamers could have spoke with their wallets like they did with DmC.. but somehow EA is a fucking exception cuz they have the sports games..



> I am not advocating shit tier DRM. I'm just stating the simple fact taht DRM is implemented because publishers and developers see the astonishing piracy rates on pc games and feel they have to do _something_ to try and curb it. It's misguided sure, but that still does not mean it's right to pirate.


pretty sure this is more to help stop the used games market than piracy.. which is also retarded.. thing is; piracy wont stop. so whatever you're doing you're basically just hurting your fans and customers..



> Gamers today get better experiences, longer experiences, and deeper experiences for less money than they paid in the past. So yeah i'm reasonably content for the most part.


but that does not mean big companies get to shit on you, unless you're into that stuff literally  



> Last time I checked that shit was optional, you don't have to pay for any of it unless you want to. And how are season passes a bad thing? They usually offer DLC some people are going to buy anyways at a discount, it saves the consumer money. It's all post-game production and I think we are getting some pretty awesome DLC of late personally.


oh i don't know, cuz season passes are usually scams.. devs won't tell you in full detail what you're getting and you end up getting shit for the money you paid in advance. 

i didn't say microtransactions weren't optional but they certainly hurt gaming more than help.. actually they don't help gaming at all.. 



> You mean skins and the like? Again no one is forcing you to buy any of that. It's a consequence of the high budget reality that developers face today. Sure it would be nice to get it for free, but it's totally inconsequential for the most part.


but we got em for free.. actually we got them for actually playing and appreciating the work of the devs we paid money for.. 

this is like DmC and Bloody Palace. Ninja Theory had the guts to call BP "free DLC" when it was already a part of DMC3 and DMC4.. so yeah, it's not free because it was the norm for us to have it in the game..

same with unlockables and DLC..



> Sure. More money means developers can continue to make games and keep their jobs.


yes, cause we're in a golden age of gaming.. i mean even with the extra money, have you seen EA get out of their comfort zone and introduce original new IPs. 




> What is wrong with episodic gaming? you are just being nitpicky at this point


you mean aside from the fact that back then we got a full game for a retail price but now we have to pay for a game per chapter/level?



Hunted by sister said:


> It's still a thing.
> 
> And cheats. Most DLC are basicly cheats. Back in my day these were free, you'd just type in something like
> CODE
> ...



Hbs explains it better than I do.. 

@bold, this is exactly my point.. EA are getting a pass cuz of their sports games and shooters.. 



Hunted by sister said:


> I had to pirate F.E.A.R., because DRM didn't let me run the original copy because I had DaemonTools installed on my PC.
> 
> //HbS



this is news to me.. but fuck man


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> A possible silver lining would be a retcon of TOR.
> 
> And as long as I'm at it, I want Monica Bellucci.



Not going to happen. EA owns TOR.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2013)

I dunno about you but paying for a game at full price and having additionals immediately on day 1 and are probably on the disc which could be anything under the sun pretty much adding on to that $60 is what you call a rip-off.

This would sound weird despite my stance on DLC but this was supposed to be acting as method of elongating the game's experience by making and adding new content long after the initial release. Like for example MGR: Revengeance with the Sam and Blade Wolf DLC since they're literally new additionals, no need to pay or play them to get the full Revengeance experience since those DLC mostly act as a way to simply play as them without being a skin. An actual scenario.

SFxTekken with half the roster on the disc is bullshit.

Getting nickle and dimed for stuff that was already there whether it be a level, skin, and whatever additionals is also bullshit since you're essentially not getting your full money's worth. 

Worse if those additionals happen to be like Pre-order only or some special store only available and won't pop up on PSN or Live.

Mass Effect being the worst offender when it comes to DLC in that regard, new content scenarios not withstanding.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2013)

MGR also has plenty of bullshit, inane DLC though. Aside from Sam and the upcoming Dog Robot episode, I mean.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2013)

No denying there. Only way you can get Grey Fox dlc other than pre-order is the european version.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2013)

Es said:


> The EU sells in close to millions. It's consistently bestselling so you are painfully incorrect



The guy can't count when the average book would still be pulling about 5 million individually in a yearly sale.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 7, 2013)

I'll wait and see on this. The idea of Bioware developing another Star Wars game, or DICE doing a star wars game is pretty cool, but there's always a chance that EA will screw it up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> No denying there. Only way you can get Grey Fox dlc other than pre-order is the european version.



Don't think they had much choice there. Only thing you can't through work is grey fox though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

So why can't Disney do this for Marvel games? 

And the way they went about using it was completely different from the comics.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> You'd have to show me those sales figures. From what Fang provided the novels only sale in the 300-400k range at best.
> 
> Either way, that's beside the point. That's not enough people to effect the film making. They're making the films for tens o millions of people and aren't going to shackle themselves just to please less than 1% of their viewership.





Suzuku said:


> And the way they went about using it was completely different from the comics.


You argued entire elements not effecting the movie at all; not how they were used. 
The fact Thanos is in there at all proves you are wrong.
Not that many people know who he is and he's a fan favorite.

They are possibly setting up for the infinity gauntlet saga, something that only sold at #42 in 1991.

Ignoring that Thanos himself still sells well.

*2* 	Thanos Rising 	1 	$3.99 	Marvel 	114,720
458,880$

Thanos couldn't possibly be in a up and coming movie selling so little.
It's not like some of the fans help make the movies or anything;that the real reason most people don't pick up comics/novels is because it takes effort and time instead of just not liking it. Or that they are making movies off of some of the most well known heroes first. Oh wait they are.


----------



## Suzuku (May 7, 2013)

You might want to re-read my posts or check how you read them, because you're on something completely different than what I was arguing. I said they won't handicap themselves just to avoid stepping on the EU toes. By that I'm saying they won't let 'x' being portrayed this way in the EU stop them from portraying 'y' this way in the movies, and they won't go out of their way to create an AU just to avoid that. I never said they wouldn't use elements of the lore in the movies, I'm saying they won't handicap themselves if they want to portray it in a different way than it was from the lore. It's the same way Marvel does it. You misunderstood what I was saying.

I can somewhat understand how you'd misunderstand what I was saying going off of that one post with no context of the entire conversation, that's why you should read what I posted in the first place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBb6rwW08dM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 8, 2013)

The force Unleashed series should be given to Platinum Games.


----------



## Fang (May 8, 2013)

The Force Unleashed series can rot in hell, it was garbage. Spend almost five years in development and they can't even get the fucking lightsaber combat down? Yeah no.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 8, 2013)

That's why it needs to be given to Platinum games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2013)

Platinum Games should be doing original work instead of working on fucking Star Wars games.

So everything's cool then.


----------



## MCTDread (May 8, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'll wait and see on this. The idea of Bioware developing another Star Wars game, or DICE doing a star wars game is pretty cool, but there's always a chance that EA will screw it up.



 I would so love a Battlefront like game made by DICE. Or even a Rogue Squadron like game. 

Also curious as what Bioware will do.


----------



## Pilaf (May 8, 2013)

My reaction


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2013)

Platinum games should work on DMC5


----------

